# Which is the MOST POTENT Creatine/NO/Pre-Workout Intensifier on the market?



## Testosterone (Sep 23, 2006)

Which is the MOST POTENT Creatine/NO/Pre-Workout Intensifier on the market?

Parameters:

1. Ability to increase strength
2. Ability to increase endurance
3. Ability to increase Muscle Fullness and Pump


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2006)

Any form will do IMO. Best not to throw money away on name brands.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

Testosterone said:


> Which is the MOST POTENT Creatine/NO/Pre-Workout Intensifier on the market?
> 
> Parameters:
> 
> ...



no-xplode(pre)
cellmass(pre&post)
Nitrix(pre&post and another time during the day)

right now i'm taking no-xplode/IML CEE, and soon Nitro4 i might start taking MP and drop the no-xplode.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 23, 2006)

For those with shitty glucose tolerance, I would lean towards use of CEE and I would also add small doses (500-600 mg, 2-3 tims per day NOT with CEE) of NAC.  For those who have decent glucose tolerance, CMH (creatine monohydrate) will be fine (and cheap, too).

In terms of NO induction, I recommend AKG or better yet, orthinine alphaketoglutarate.  These are preferred, if one is not to suffer a dose of assininity in the form of supplement promoted anxiety and other mood disorders, increases susceptibility to infection and allergies, sleep disorders, and increased tendency towards gastic upset and potential for GERD, side effects of the more common dosing with glutamine and arginine derivatives.

_Caveat emptor _sucka!

I concur with Foreman.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 23, 2006)

Testosterone said:


> 3. Ability to increase Muscle Fullness and Pump


----------

